# What can you do...?



## Oceanspray Farm (May 6, 2013)

Hi there, 

As you may or may not have seen from my other thread I am considering getting a shetland or another miniature. I do have plans to get a large pony (14.1hh) for riding/driving but the plan is to buy him/her as a newborn and train him/her up so clearly that is many years down the road. I am wanting another miniature or pony to drive. I have three miniatures and I want a fourth to keep with the boys so when I have two out, two can stay behind. Three is such an awful number. I know of a gorgeous shetland 44" (Basically my dream boy) trained to drive who is available for purchase. I'm also happy enough to wait for the right mini. My question is as far as showing or CDE where would that leave for me things to do? I've only ever owned large horses and miniatures. I am assuming my mini club wouldn't let us participate with a 44" pony, although I have emailed the club to see. I don't want to limit myself in my opportunities. I am torn as I am keen to "go bigger" but I am also quite smitten with my little ones. I realize this is kind of a moot point as it's my personal choice but I guess I'm wondering what sort of options (I live in British Columbia on the West Coast) I would have for things to do (showing/fairs/CDE etc) outside of working at home with an ASPC pony.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (May 6, 2013)

I think the options with a shetland are somewhat limited in BC. There is a breeder (in Falkland or some such...danged if I can recall their exact location) or was but I haven't heard much from them. I also can't speak for your club but ours would not consider a 44" shetland the same as a mini. Fairs usually have classes for ponies tho and open driving shows welcome horses of every size. As far as CDEs go I think when you get past 38" (which I believe is the limit for VSE - very small equines) you would need to have a second person (a groom) with you to show. That is a lot more of a challenge with the smaller ponies as its added weight. You can check on line for confirmation of that by googling Combined driving rules. All that said, if you have your heart set on a pony why not go for it. You might convince others to make the leap too and then together you could plan many things


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 9, 2013)

There are 2 clubs (Pacific Crown Shetland Pony & Miniature Horse Club and Washington Shetland Pony Club) that both host ASPC/AMHR/ASPR shows in Lyden, WA in May/June. Both clubs offer a large number of classes for minis AND ponies! I can get you more information if you're interested. Pacific Crown's show is actually coming up May 17-19th





Tracy


----------



## Oceanspray Farm (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies...it's such a "hmmmmm" sort of thing. I want a pony but I don't know if it's the right time. So many things to consider. Would you put a 44" pony with your A minis? I'd never put my minis with large horses but how about that foot difference in size?

After speaking with some people it sounds as though there is 0 shetland pony activity in British Columbia.


----------



## Minimor (May 18, 2013)

I have three 44" ponies in with two 34" minis--they get along nicely. I had to remove a 36" gelding from the group as both the 44" gelding and one of the 34" geldings were being mean to him, keeping him away from the hay.

When I bought my first Shetland in 2008 there was 0 interest in ponies here--in 2009 ASLC classes were added to the local AMHR show--and now we have two shows that are ASPC as well as AMHR approved--the willingness to include ponies is much appreciated. It is a lot of fun introducing the American Shetlands to local people--around here people just are not used to this kind of pony so they are very surprised when they see my ponies. That in itself is FUN!


----------

